# I WISH something would eat my guppy fry...



## redchigh

Is there anything that will go in a 10G, leave adult guppies alone, but eat the occasional guppy fry?

I was thinking the parents would... I thought I was OK- I saw about 10 fry earlier, and thought no biggie.

An hour or two later, I moved my hornwort clump... and TONS of fry swam out (at least 20 more!)

I can sell guppies, but not that many!

Would ghost shrimp be my best bet? I had one that ate fry occasionally... but not enough to really put a dent in the population.

The tank stock:
Pond snails
Ramshorn snails
MTS
Guppies

Anyone have any suggestions?
I know of a few that would work... like there's a tiny pike livebearer I considered.. (3-4 inches) but I'm afraid he might be too effective. I'd like 1 or 2 fry to survive a month, but not 30 like it looks like now.

I do have extra tanks, but I'd rather not spread "the guppy's curse"
(Something that will tolerate a PH of 6.5-7.5 would be best)


----------



## LisaC144

When the fry get a bit larger, how about just giving them to the LFS instead of finding something to eat them?


----------



## redchigh

trust me. I would if I could.

If anyone wants me to send them 20 guppies maybe you could reimburse me?

I don't have a LFS anywhere around here that will take them.


----------



## redchigh

A big chain moved in town a couple years ago and put the two decent LFS out of business...


----------



## Oldfishlady

Get you a nice male or female Betta splendens, they love guppy fry, I raise guppies just for my bettas....


----------



## redchigh

I'd like something I can put in the tank with the guppies though... wouldn't a male betta be threatened by the long finnage of the fancy guppies?

Don't want him to massacre all the males :/


----------



## Bhack91

dwarf gourami? Im not sure just a guess tbh. I know in my 29 i got a oscar and a red devil, not to keep permantely but to wipe out the molly fry so I could revamp my tank. I ended up keeping the oscar for a while in my 55g but got rid of him in the end. Maybe female bettas if your worried about the aggression, Im hard pressed to think of anything else lol.


----------



## iamntbatman

How big are your adults? I have some Badis badis that make short work of any small fish but you'd want to make sure your adults are above a certain size threshold to avoid being eaten themselves. I'm not sure I'd count on any fry surviving to adulthood though, perhaps unless the tank was very heavily planted.


----------



## redchigh

well the tank is a moderately to heavily planted 10G.

I'm sure the guppies eat fry- the breeding population is just too high. I only have about 4 males and 10+ females, all pregnant and currently dropping fry every week or so.

So it's a problem.

Maybe about 6 ghost shrimp? but they can't catch them often... 
or Long-arm shrimp if I can find some? I have no idea.


----------



## Oldfishlady

I keep male and female Bettas in with my guppies and have never had problems with either betta or male guppy confusing one species for another, I put my Bettas in my female tank with fry to condition them for spawning and population control, the male guppies are kept in tanks with male bettas for grow out. I have never had trouble....


----------



## redchigh

So.. do you think I could keep a male and female betta together permenantly in a guppy tank?

Or just a male? (It's my primary show tank in my living room, I want it to be full of color. )

Would a male betta restrict me from being able to add some shrimp later? 
What about corydoras?

I've always wanted a ****** loach... but I'm afraid he would eat my snails. I'll wait until I have a stable largish snail population before/if I get one.

I'm also hoping I can find something thaty will eat fry, but hang out in the middle to low strata of the tank...
The guppies are usually relatively close to the top.
(not the surface, but definately the upper half of the tank)


----------



## Oldfishlady

I wouldn't keep both male and female Betta together long term, for spawning only, I do keep a breeding pair or trio together but I am at home to watch them all the time and I know the fish personality as well as having very heavy planted tanks to the point that is it hard for the fish to swim very far and line of site.......I keep multi male bettas this way as well but I do NOT recommend this and mine are all related and grew up together never being apart and this IMO makes a difference with success and failure....

I also so keep lots of shrimp, both the red cherry and the yellow color morph with all my fish without issues..again all my fish/betta/guppies are raised together and they do not kill or hunt the shrimp..per se', I am sure they eat some of the shrimplets even with all the plants... especially moss that the shrimp hide/feed in, but they don't bother the adults that I can see anyway....lol......as long as you have plenty of hiding places for the shrimp most of them should be fine but some will be eaten/killed by the bettas as well as the guppies, it also depend on the betta itself...some hunt and kill anything and some are more passive...you never know........


----------



## redchigh

The pet store people are gonna thing I'm crazy, but I might hold the betta bowl beside their guppy tank and see if the betta spreads his fins or not...


----------



## molliefan09

where are you located redchig?? i wouldnt mind taking some off your hands and reimbursing for shippment


----------



## philipboucharddavies

Why not just get a couple male platies? They should do the job ok with the help of some shrimp.

Phil 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bones14

One of my Mollies in my 10g tank had fry and the adult Mollies had a feast on them.


----------



## fryup

PLATYS....get 2-4 males....in my tank the 2 i have will happily go out of there way to get the guppy fry i have


----------



## AaronCombs

I'll take them off your hands lol pending the cost of shipping. Msg me and we'll chat about it.


----------



## julem35

Ottos. They are the destroyers of baby guppies, Sadly, I wanted guppy babies but now with him around I get like, none! He is awesome with the algae and nice to my adult guppies. Hope this helps.


----------



## redchigh

Wow, this is a really old topic. lol.

Odd that ottos would eat anything alive..


----------



## shadow23

you buy 1 goldfish. they love guppy fry lol, i had a few guppy fry and i feed them to my goldfish. 
they swallow it whole.

just buy 1 goldfish and put it in a spare tank if u have one, otherwise goldfish are really dirty fish. also put the fry in the same tank as the goldfish.

after u problem is solved, if want to get rid of the goldfish, either return the goldfish to the pet store or keep it until it dies.


----------



## jkamping

julem35 said:


> Ottos. They are the destroyers of baby guppies, Sadly, I wanted guppy babies but now with him around I get like, none! He is awesome with the algae and nice to my adult guppies. Hope this helps.


otto's really i have not seen mine touch any baby fish all they eat is algae. Are you sure you don't have SAE i heard they can be agressive, but not otto cats.


----------



## redchigh

shadow23 said:


> after u problem is solved, if want to get rid of the goldfish, either return the goldfish to the pet store or keep it until it dies.


Shoulda worded that better... lol.


----------



## shadow23

redchigh said:


> Shoulda worded that better... lol.


well u get the idea


After your problem is solved, if you want to get rid of the Goldfish, either return the Goldfish to the pet store or keep it. Better???


----------



## Mikaila31

or just take responsibility and cull the fry yourself, net fry + hard whack on table or something= quicker death then being eaten alive.


----------



## Guppie luver

hey i just let them die by putting them in a none filterd tank with a few plants then let them die


----------



## Mikaila31

Guppie luver said:


> hey i just let them die by putting them in a none filterd tank with a few plants then let them die


Technically they should live quite well in there though. I often have unfiltered planted tanks with fish and they do the opposite of dying.


----------

